# Fireplace damage



## Maximus152 (16 Apr 2013)

Hi all,
I have a question. My mums house, which was rented, has fireplace damage.The damge was found after I removed the ashes from the base and not only ash came out but a sizeable chunk of the base approx 3 inchs wide by 5 in lenght and at least 3 inchs deep. It came away as fine debry mixed with ash (not a solid chunk)So I was left with a hole in the base, with some sort of sand/gravel/crystaline mix falling from behind the fire place box wall as I cleared the hole of debri, I stopped removeng the debri it when I noticed it was be refilled by the sand/gravel/crystalaline mix, not the usual ash. Therefore my question is this: can I repair this using fire clay mortar mix? and what is this sand/gravel/crystaline mix...is it some sort of barrier. Anyone any experience on this, its just a domestic fire place house is maybe 7 years old. Thanks in advance.

Maximus


----------



## mathepac (17 Apr 2013)

It sounds like you need to replace the fire-back and the base of the fire-place.

A competent general builder could do this work. It is completely unsuitable for a DIYer IMHO.


----------



## Bronte (17 Apr 2013)

Sounds to me like a badly built fireplace seeing as it's so new but I'm not an expert on fire damage. I would try a builder. I would also be worried that there are further problems with the chimney breast as I had the same problem myself which an engineer checked for me. The flue got damaged and it was quite a big job.


----------



## Maximus152 (17 Apr 2013)

Mathepac, Bronte thank you for replay. The back of the fire place is not cracked or damaged. There is just a hole in the base. I thought it would be possible to backfill with Fire clay (aka fire cement) and just level it out. It would take a builder minutes I am sure, almost waste of his time.

Max


----------



## Woodsman (17 Apr 2013)

Have you considered putting in a wood burning stove? Open fires lose app 75% of the heat generated up the chimney. Stoves use a fraction of the fuel needed for an open fire and loose only app 20% of the heat produced. They are simple to instal in an existing fireplace.


----------



## Maximus152 (17 Apr 2013)

Thanks woodsman. No she has full heating system set up, this was just a small ...even decorative fire place. I just want to sort it out and move on 

Max


----------



## john martin (17 Apr 2013)

The fire back just sits on the base and is usually separate. It should be easy to repair. Call into a fireplace shop or hardware shop and they will supply you with the proper cement.


----------



## Leo (17 Apr 2013)

It'll be easy to fix the hole in the base, but as you have lost some of the in-fill (most likely vermiculite) from behind the fireback, you really should get that sorted also. That in-fill is there to prevent a chimney fire starting in the void.


----------



## Maximus152 (17 Apr 2013)

Leo said:


> It'll be easy to fix the hole in the base, but as you have lost some of the in-fill (most likely vermiculite) from behind the fireback, you really should get that sorted also. That in-fill is there to prevent a chimney fire starting in the void.


 
Thanks John. Yes Leo, you have it one, some " vermiculite" as you say came out, other than that I assume as you say just get some clay from the Hardware ...I doubt they would have some  vermiculite. Thanks for the posts guys.


Max


----------



## Leo (17 Apr 2013)

The proper builders providers should stock it, larger B&Qs have it at times. I believe you mix it with cement (6:1). Make absolutely sure there are no gaps at the back of the fireplace above the fireback, and that the fireback itself is fully intact.

Use a standard sand/cement mix to repair the base.


----------



## Maximus152 (17 Apr 2013)

Okay thank you Leo...I am happy with that.

Rgds
Max


----------



## Maximus152 (7 May 2013)

Leo said:


> The proper builders providers should stock it, larger B&Qs have it at times. I believe you mix it with cement (6:1). Make absolutely sure there are no gaps at the back of the fireplace above the fireback, and that the fireback itself is fully intact.
> 
> Use a standard sand/cement mix to repair the base.


 
Hi Leo, I am about to start this repair. After looking at it again, and from what you say....re: base is standard cement mix. Are you saying the base is made of standard cement, because this is where the main issue is. About 3/4 of the base (place under the fire grill) is now missing. Do you think I can just use standard cement and sand for this?, is that the norm. The back of the fire place there is minimal damge, small gap due to missing base I can fill with the fire clay you menetioned. Any advice appreciated!!

Kind Rgds
Maximus


----------



## Leo (7 May 2013)

Standard cement will be fine for the base. It's the fireback and above need to handle the heat.


----------



## Maximus152 (7 May 2013)

Leo, many thanks, you just made my life a lot easier, I was about to use fire cement for base, I will mix up some cement.

Much apprecited.
Max


----------



## Leo (7 May 2013)

No prob, good luck with it.


----------

